# Trumpeter's 1/48 Me-509



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starting the year with a Luft '46 projekt again!

Built out of the box with kit decals (the number is an aftermarket). I painted it like some late-war Bf-109Ks, which seemed to have their components painted in various factories before assembly, resulting in a less-than standard look. The underside is Polly-S "RLM 84" - the greenish variation of RLM 76 bluegray that showed up at the end of the war.

The blue Reich defense band would indicate JG54, but the red griffon shield seems to belong to Aufklarer Group 21. Not sure what Trumpeter was going for.

There are four .45 slugs and a spinner-full of birdshot keeping this thing on it's nosewheel - _barely_!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

mmm .45 slugs...
another nice build John!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Great job on a cool looking plane.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done John.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

What is the drop panel for on the belly? Never seen that before.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Believe it or not, it's a retractable radiator! I'm not quite sure what the idea was there. I guess they could pull it in to streamline the plane at high speed, but I'd think they'd NEED the radiator when the engine is working harder.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

all hail john payne!!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job! I really like the Luft 46 planes - you did this one proud!!! Keep up the good work, look forward to your next project!
Steve


----------

